# Looking for info on Firstone bicycle



## novaman (Dec 14, 2007)

My dad purchased this Firestone bicycle and we are looking for information as to the year and what we truly have. We are antique auto people in a new world of antique bicycles so any help would be greatly appreciated. Main reason he bought it was it said Firestone on it. It looks to say "Flight (some number) on the tank. The bicycle has 26x1.75 inch tires.


----------



## militarymonark (Dec 16, 2007)

early to mid 60's made by huffy


----------

